# Trucker's Favorite yellow corn



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Have any of you grown this corn before? I am down here in the South and have expanded my garden enough to grow corn this year. This is a field corn that grows 8 to 9 feet tall and is supposed to grow well in the heat down here.

How does it taste?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

After growing such fantastic corn as "Incredible", "|honey and pearl" etc, "Truckers favorite" seems more like a feed corn for livestock to me. I like to walk out in the garden around 10:00 AM, shuck a corn and eat it right on the spot. if it don't taste real good then, I'd not bother with it again. On the other hand, I can get the "truckers favorite" seeds for about 75cents a pound, incredible is finally down around 10 dollars a pound.


----------



## airmont (Feb 12, 2009)

I grew alot of it last year. It seemed more along the line of hickory king.
I don't like sweet corn so it was good for me, but not the rest of the family. It was especially good roasted. 
It also made great homemade cornmeal.

Don


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i, too, have eaten hickory king years ago and liked it. made great cream corn. my ex-fil used to have meal made from it. i believe you can make hominy from it also.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I bought some of the truckers white through shumways and hope to grow it for livestock and bird feed- we shall see what the deer and racoons think about the idea


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My dad grew TF when I was a kid, and we loved it.


----------



## bak2tn (Dec 19, 2007)

I am growing it this year to replace hickory king for my cornmeal. My grinder tends to jam with the hickory king because it is so large. I bought some untreated seed for truckers favorite and it ground fine. Tastes good as well.
I am also trying painted mountain flour corn as well.


----------



## airmont (Feb 12, 2009)

bak2tn said:


> I am also trying painted mountain flour corn as well.


I tried it here in East Tn also, but the raccoons liked it so much they eliminated the whole crop and left the other corn:flame:


----------



## bak2tn (Dec 19, 2007)

airmont said:


> I tried it here in East Tn also, but the raccoons liked it so much they eliminated the whole crop and left the other corn:flame:


Sorry to hear that. Might have to get a solar fence charger.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Bumping this thread to ask: Is Trucker's Favorite White Corn a hybrid or OP? I find it listed both ways and am confused. I just bought some from Henry Fields on their $25 off coupon ( just pay shipping), and am not sure if I can save seed and have it grow true next year.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Bumping this thread to ask: Is Trucker's Favorite White Corn a hybrid or OP? I find it listed both ways and am confused. I just bought some from Henry Fields on their $25 off coupon ( just pay shipping), and am not sure if I can save seed and have it grow true next year.


Some catalogs will list Truckers favorite as a Plant Protected Variety, with the PPV No. listed. It means that it has been given a protected designation by the USDA as a separate variety from all other corns, and can only be sold by, or through the original developer. It is most usually a variety that was found as a mutant of an original, then developed by selection or hybridizing, then backcrossing to form a stable OP variety, original and true to itself. You can save the seeds and replant it next year as you would an OP variety--Legally, you could not offer it for sale. I'm not sure just how long the variety protection lasts, or if it can be renewed like a copyright... See the original law for clarification: http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELDEV3002796

geo


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think it depends a lot on what you grew up with in your family. I am not all that fond of dent corn 'roastin ears' with very little sweetness. But on other hand I dont like the super sweets that are mostly sugar and very little corn flavor. I like the old OP sweet corns or the old hybrids that are very simular to the OPs. Trouble with the old hybrids is that they get discontinued as newer varieties take their place and you cant save your own seed. 

For corn meal, I much prefer flint corn over dent or flour corns. Flint corns due to hard shell are also quite resistant to pests like ear worm.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I found the answer after reading a multitude of websites last night. It seems the original Trucker's Favorite Yellow is an OP dent corn. The Trucker's Favorite Hybrid that I bought (seeds) is a white corn, so it has been crossed with some kind of white corn and IS a hybrid. If the original Trucker's Favorite is one of the parents, it is quite possible that 25% of the seed will revert to the original yellow type, and with future work, would end up as a stable OP crop again. Since I am also growing Golden Bantam, I'll have to isolate by planting dates, in order to keep my Golden Bantam pure. I have neighbors that grow corn, but they are 1/4 mile or more away, so hopefully, it will be enough. 

Problem is that I also want to grow a couple of su hybrids - If I understand it right, I can grow them with any corn without affecting the taste of this year's corn. If I grow the su2, supersweets, any pollination from my OP or su corn would result in nasty tasting corn THIS year (from the su2 corn). Of course, in order to be able to grow my Golden Bantam and save seed, I will still have to carefully isolate by maturity date, and even that is iffy, as it seems that no matter when I plant, all my corn seems to want to ripen at the same time. So many dilemmas!

eta: Crud, did MORE reading and it seems there is a Trucker's Favorite OP WHITE corn, too. I'm even more confused than I was starting out. :help:


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have not planted it(not enough room) but my DD owns a feed store here in lower Alabama and they sell a lot of it every year.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Like another poster stated, it depends on what you grew up with. I like it as cream corn, but DH prefers a sweeter corn. I'm not sure about where you live, but I know it grows well in Alabama. We're going to be trying it here in Georgia this year.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> eta: Crud, did MORE reading and it seems there is a Trucker's Favorite OP WHITE corn, too. I'm even more confused than I was starting out. :help:


The Truckers Favorite I am familiar with is a white dent OP corn. But I have run into Golden Bantam "hybrid" sweet corn even though Golden Bantam is OP. Looks same so perhaps "hybrid" in the name is some kind of sales hype??? and its just plain old Golden Bantam???


----------

